# My kit



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Here's a pic of my drum kit. Been tinkering with the drums since the age of 10. Playing music is my main reality escape. I jam with 3 other guys every other Saturday. The dude in the background is our Bass/keyboard/guitar virtuoso.

I enclosed my garage 16 years ago. Insulated, AC, mood lighting, mixer-PA system. Built the studio mainly so I didn't have to lug my drums around anymore.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Reminds me of the Jim Belushi's show.


----------

